# You like?



## Dave Martell

So do you like the new forum?


----------



## sachem allison

what new forum?:tease:


----------



## Don Nguyen

I like a lot!


----------



## TB_London

Like the idea a lot


----------



## NO ChoP!

Thanks Dave,

Sorry if my post broke any rules; just excited to share.


----------



## Dave Martell

NO ChoP! said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> Sorry if my post broke any rules; just excited to share.




If anything your post was what I needed to do something about this. We have a lot of this type of content coming up so it warranted the expansion. Austin was cool with it so it got done. 

I hope to see lots of you guys posting your rehandles & sayas and whatever else you get into. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Nguyen

Dave are we allowed to post our work areas/shops?

I was thinking about doing a "Let's see your shop!" thread. I just built some work benches and will soon be building a grinder so I got excited :O


----------



## EdipisReks

Dave Martell said:


> So do you like the new forum?



it's something that was really needed, in my opinion.


----------



## Dave Martell

Don Nguyen said:


> Dave are we allowed to post our work areas/shops?
> 
> I was thinking about doing a "Let's see your shop!" thread. I just built some work benches and will soon be building a grinder so I got excited :O





I want to say yes but I'm afraid what will come of this.


----------



## Dream Burls

Dave Martell said:


> So do you like the new forum?


OK, I'm confused. What new forum are you talking about?


----------



## GlassEye

Dave Martell said:


> So do you like the new forum?



Yes, it was needed. Now, I want to see some neat handiwork.


----------



## Dream Burls

I got it now. Very "handy".


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Dream Burls said:


> OK, I'm confused. What new forum are you talking about?



It took me a while to figure out it was a subforum, Handiwork Display.

Rules in the sticky:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12660-Information-amp-Guidelines-for-Posting


----------



## Zwiefel

Great idea!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Yes & it's good to see other folks work as well.


----------



## Jmadams13

Dave Martell said:


> I want to say yes but I'm afraid what will come of this.



Why would anything bad come of this?


----------



## Dave Martell

Don Nguyen said:


> Dave are we allowed to post our work areas/shops?
> 
> I was thinking about doing a "Let's see your shop!" thread. I just built some work benches and will soon be building a grinder so I got excited :O





Dave Martell said:


> I want to say yes but I'm afraid what will come of this.





Jmadams13 said:


> Why would anything bad come of this?





This would just give an in for the back door knifemakers to talk about or introduce themselves and this isn't something that we need more of here.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Dave Martell said:


> This would just give an in for the back door knifemakers to talk about or introduce themselves and this isn't something that we need more of here.



:scratchhead:


----------



## Dave Martell

NO ChoP! said:


> :scratchhead:




:headbonk:


----------



## ms4awd




----------



## NO ChoP!

I guess I was hoping for an explanation, as I'm not sure how seeing someones workshop would lead to someone pushing their product, nor do I understand why new knifemakers are not welcomed....disheartening comment, unless I am understanding it incorrectly.


----------



## Dave Martell

NO ChoP! said:


> I guess I was hoping for an explanation, as I'm not sure how seeing someones workshop would lead to someone pushing their product, nor do I understand why new knifemakers are not welcomed....disheartening comment, unless I am understanding it incorrectly.




I'm in a unique position where I'm constantly having to enforce the Terms of Use that 90% of the knifemakers who come here flat out disrespect and then give me crap about like they're owed something. Before starting this forum I had a different level of respect for knifemakers as a whole, I used to think that they're just thrifty (cheap) yet always giving of information/sharing of their knowledge, but now I know that they can also be a little obnoxious and very demanding and that bums me out but anyway it is what it is and I can't change that. What I don't want to do though is to put up another come post about yourself thread that attracts more of these guys. Besides, this forum isn't about displaying our shops, it's about displaying our handiwork.


----------



## greasedbullet

I just think there should be a little more leeway to the rule: Never ever sell anything you make ever, under any circumstances, or you can't post pictures on the forum.

I think there is a difference between people who make things for fun or wish to sell sometime in the future and people who are trying to sell products or who run a business that is trying to sell stuff on the forum.


----------



## Dave Martell

greasedbullet said:


> I just think there should be a little more leeway to the rule: Never ever sell anything you make ever, under any circumstances, or you can't post pictures on the forum.
> 
> I think there is a difference between people who make things for fun or wish to sell sometime in the future and people who are trying to sell products or who run a business that is trying to sell stuff on the forum.




We already spoke about this in private but I guess we'll do it again here. :disdain:



Many, and I repeat MANY, knifemakers/handlemakers/etc came here posting pictures of their work and claimed "I'm never going to sell", or "I don't plan on selling anything", or "I'm only doing this part time", or "I don't make any money at this", or "I only charge for the cost of the materials", blah blah blah...... but guess what? They all sold. 

So what they really should have claimed is "I am not willing to pay to sell here" - after all - that's what they really meant. 

Yes there's a difference between people who are doing this stuff for fun vs doing it for $$ as a business, however, when the folks who are doing it for $$ lie about their intentions (and get caught) we're left having to make some crappy decisions that affect everyone. Still though we just opened up this new forum to allow for non $$ making people to post their pictures so where's the problem? I mean if you're in that category then post away - if you're in it for the $$ then you're out of luck here and you're going to have to make the decision to either step up and contribute like all the others have or have a seat and enjoy the ride. 

Oh and while I'm at it, knifemakers are welcome at KKF - always have been, they're just not welcome to come in and build a rep or sell or do any kind of business. Is this so hard to deal with?


----------



## Mike Davis

Cool new sub forums guys  I am digging the expansions....but quit calling me cheap, mkay  hahahahahaha


----------



## mhenry

I like it!


----------

